# 450 German Shepherds seized



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law...S5kaCqSrL6EW0pugCtXewY3Caz3kXjX5DicGSERwmMBEc


Anyone see this?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

all over facebook ....totally disorganized to accept help....friend wants to offer to transport and can't get anyone to talk to her

Lee


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Related? 
https://www.complaintsboard.com/com...-shepherds-german-shepherd-puppy-c825270.html


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> all over facebook ....totally disorganized to accept help....friend wants to offer to transport and can't get anyone to talk to her
> 
> Lee


I would guess they are overwhelmed. That's a lot of dogs! Still you would think they would be begging for help.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

The article I read said 165. There wasn't much other information. I'm pretty upset about it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’ve been following it. 160 were sent to Daytona Beach Florida. 450 is supposed to be the total number found. The numbers are all over the place because different outlets have reported different numbers. It’s a huge number and they need to find foster homes for most of them.


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

So horrible! A friend of mine is taking one in, and the rescue she volunteers for is taking others.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is awful these poor animals. Thank god they were saved a miracle. I hope they do get more organized. They are very lucky dogs that their futures have changed.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

How does anyone acquire even 100 dogs without some kind of intervention?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

clipke said:


> The article I read said 165. There wasn't much other information. I'm pretty upset about it.


That was the dogs on one property. Her other property had about 300. According to her dad she had attempted to move the dogs prior to them being seized. This resulted in them being on two properties.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

*450 GSD's Rescued in Georgia*

A shelter in my area took in 21 of these dogs and the others are being spread out to other
groups to help in re-homing.
This was a breeder who had 2 separate properties housing the dogs. Many are in poor condition.
https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law...-found-middle-georgia/J66q6wbUuYiEP4DT0TvxEK/


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

more information from the Orlando Shelter which took in some of the dogs to re-home.

https://www.wftv.com/community/9-fa...cue-abused-german-shepherds-from-ga/901042951


----------

